# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Post your favorite background/wallpaper!

## El Flavio

Hi Every body! This thread is for your favorite background/wallpaper. All you have to do is Post your favorite background to share with the rest of the community. Mine is in the attachment.

----------


## costa_g

Here's mine: 
http://img1.jurko.net/wide/wallpaper_86.jpg


- Cozmoz

----------


## Vajra Vrtti

Waterfire

----------


## Half-Left

I'm using this at the moment, it's Portlock



http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1312 for more great images.

----------


## jr.gotti

I'm a landscape *****...

My current favorite is "Watching the Heavens Fall" by kol.

Watching the Heavens Fall

----------


## durand

The ones on http://www.digitalblasphemy.com are pretty good.

This one's my favourite: http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/fsho...89329996376804

----------


## nikoPSK

Crap this already exists... I was thinking of making a thread like this... Anyways I use compiz so this is the best for me:

----------


## nikoPSK

Do you mind If I make a whats your favorite wallpaper thread? I will link it to this one.
 :KDE Star: 
(I like that wallpaper because it's continues/ loops :Smile:

----------


## santiagoward2000

I love this one with Tux:


I originally got it from: http://www.xfce-look.org

----------


## ramjet_1953

Here's mine!

Regards,
Roger  :Cool:

----------


## por100pre1

My favorite one is RENDERED.  :Smile:

----------


## Monstroxus

These are two of my favourite wallpapers.

The first one is one I found on the internet, (which was green) I changed it into a brownish/orange colour.

http://img264.imageshack.us/my.php?i...enshot6eh7.png

The second one is one I made combining a wallpaper I found on the internet together with the Lenovo logo. (i am running Ubuntu on a Lenovo laptop)

http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?i...enshot8tp9.png

Any comments?

----------


## guillelo11

This is my favorite wallpaper
ubuntu.tattoo_1280x1024.jpg

----------


## damis648

TECHNICAL IMPERFECTION

also i like the other ones made by the same artist, found here.

----------


## Rylin

Here's mine.  :Wink:

----------


## lancern

I use this one from gnome-look


http://www.gnome-look.org/content/sh...?content=80058

----------


## Neon Lights

I love almost all of the ones at http://desktopography.customize.org/index2.html. <3

I recently just found this one though, and I adoreee it. and it works well with my panels. xP

----------


## lancern

> I love almost all of the ones at http://desktopography.customize.org/index2.html. <3


Thanks for the link..those are some great walls there..and with some nice chillout music to listen to while you browse 8)

----------


## rabideau

For those wishing an Ubuntu branded Wallpaper I have made a few (more will come later).  These wallpapers may be downloaded at:


http://wordpresshelp.org/downloads/

Obviously these are provided in the spirit of GNU GPL.  Enjoy. :Smile:  :KDE Star:

----------


## AJB2K3

This was my bg image http://ajb-2k3.deviantart.com/art/Cu...sktop-76243376
Im using a new image now but wating for copyright information before submitting new image.

----------


## treehouse

Here's my old fave:
Trippy Forest

And here's one I'm gonna work out how to fit into a theme when I have a second to screw with it:
Crazy Music Thingy

----------

